# Looking for shrimp.



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

I’m in the york region area and am looking for some shrimps. What do you have ?


----------



## Starfish (Aug 18, 2020)

Aceman21 said:


> I’m in the york region area and am looking for some shrimps. What do you have ?


I have red tie bees


----------



## Adais (Jul 16, 2021)

same, I also have red


----------

